# Runaway VRE Locomotive



## Penn Central (Oct 11, 2007)

Murphy's Law always seems to treat VRE well  . Every time something like this happens, there's never any major injuries or lawsuits, and everyone soon forgets it ever happpened. Now if only Amtrak had that kind of luck...



> The Virginia Railway Express locomotive that rolled through the Fredericksburg area two weeks ago was unlike any other.
> First, it pulled no cars.
> 
> But, even more unusual, no one was driving it.
> ...


http://www.fredericksburg.com/News/FLS/200...10102007/323732


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah - what could have been a disaster of epic proportions ended as a non-event, except for a couple now former Amtrak employees.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 14, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Yeah - what could have been a disaster of epic proportions ended as a non-event, except for a couple now former Amtrak employees.


IF their union is any good they be back with full seniority in 30 days, the firing does look good for newspapers, nothing more.


----------



## had8ley (Oct 14, 2007)

Accidents happen. Not make light of the situation but when 118 tons hit the fan it can get very smelly. Thank goodness no one was hurt. Not to downgrade what Dutch put in but I think 30 days will be a little light if their urine and/or blood tests come back positive. (if indeed any were taken and I think a violation of main line authority justifies a test.) Someone mentioned filing a class action suit on another website. I think there's about as much merit to that as Elvis showing up to sign up.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 14, 2007)

Having a locomitve enter the main without authority, is same violation as going by a red signal.

And as long as its a first offence, I do not doubt these guys are not in habbit of letting engines roll away.

The FRA guidelines for a red signal violation is 30 days, split by 15 days on street and 15 days remedial training (without authority to operate a locomotive), something they did not or are not suppose to do anyway.

So the Machinist union should have them back somewhere between 15 and 30 days, or Amtrak could face a court action for excessive punishment.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 14, 2007)

Would the result be the same if it HAD caused a disaster?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 15, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Would the result be the same if it HAD caused a disaster?


As for railroad yes, same punishment, as for civil procedures the employees could have been held liable including dead though negligence if applicable.

Then if found guilty the railroad could dismiss them for having a crimminal record and being hazourdous to job. But the law and federal rules do not deal in would have/could have. just the facts ma'm


----------

